# Radek 9500 PRO (R300) - sterowniki otwarte 100% CPU zjadane

## quosek

Czesc

Czy ktos jest w stanie potwierdzic, ze juz R300 jest poprawnie obslugiwane przez najnowsze sterowniki wlasnosciowe ?

Walczylem z problemem jakies ~1,5 roku temu (sa slady na tym forum) i nie udalo sie przewalczyc akceleracji 3D (srodowisko kompletnie zwisalo o ile dobrze pamietam), problem nie byl pilny, wiec zlalem.

Teraz jednak przydaloby sie odpalic WoWa na Gentoo i pojawia sie problem braku akceleracji. A wiec:

- czy komus poprawnie dziala R300 ?

- moze jakis przykladowy konfig + flagi ?

```

 # lspci | grep R

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)

```

Last edited by quosek on Tue Jan 27, 2009 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

Od dawna działa. Także i nowsze  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

wtedy nowsze dzialaly, ale R300 wlasnie nie ..........

jakis hint ? bo http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html jest z 2007 roku, a pewnie sporo sie zmienilo .......

to od razu uscislajac:

- jakie flagi do xorga ? (rozumiem, ze jako karte podaje fglrx ? moge miec rownoczesnie radeon ? czy bedzie sie gryzlo ?)

- jakies wymagane moduly/wbudowane elementry w kernel ? cos czego nie powinienem miec ? (driver agp ?)

- cos waznego w xorg.confie ?

pewnie w najblizszych dniach podejde do tematu, ale wole wiedziec jak najwiecej, bo nie bede mial czasu na 3 podejscia .....

----------

## mbar

fglrx to flaga od binarnych sterowników ATI, więc jej nie ustawiaj.

użyj flagi radeon, a pierwsze uruchomienie X-ów zrób bez istniejącego pliku xorg.conf. xorg-server zrobi autodetekcję.

----------

## quosek

kurde - mysle o 2-ch rzeczach i myle je piszac posta  :Wink:  faktycznie - radeon, a nie fglrx  :Wink: 

to jeszcze tylko co pozostawic/wywalic/dac jako modul w kernelu ? kiedys teroertycznie agp mialo byc jako modul - jak teraz jest ?

--------------

ok - jak poprzednio - wywala sie czarnym ekranem. oto konfy (Zrobilem tak jak mowiles - usunalem xorg.conf'a i restartnalem kompa):

A - komp ma obciazenie 100% - obciaza go w 100% /usr/bin/X .......

```

# uname -a

Linux Quosek 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 PREEMPT Fri Jan 23 18:19:20 CET 2009 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                124320  1

drm                   117668  2 radeon

nvidia_agp              5724  1

agpgart                24880  2 drm,nvidia_agp

```

```

# emerge -pv x11-drm

 x11-base/x11-drm-20080710  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via -xgi" 0 kB

```

```

# emerge -pv xorg-x11

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 

```

```

# emerge -pv xorg-server

 x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

```

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

```

 # lspci | grep AGP

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev a2)

```

```

 # lspci | grep R300

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)

```

Xorg.log pod adresem: http://www.freewebs.com/quosek/xorg.log

xorg.conf NIE WYGENEROWAL SIE.

Jakby bylo cos wiecej potrzebne - piszcie, a dostarcze (bo juz mam dosyc braku akceleracji ........)

----------

## Lord_Raven

Z doświadczenia wiem ze otwarte stery nie rusza jesli beda zainstalowane stery zamknięte. Co wiecej po ich wywaleniu trzeba jeszcze recznie wywalic jakies pozostale smieci z lib'ów.

Postaraj sie tez usunąć errory które pojawiają sie w logu:

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

----------

## quosek

binarne stery mialem po raz ostatni jakies 1,5 roku temu - nie udalo mi sie ich przewalczyc to lecialem na otwartych, ale bez akceleracji 3D (mozesz podac co moglo zostac ? bo po takim czasie za bardzo nie jestem w stanie wytropic smieci)

co do errorow - uwazasz, ze nalezaloby dokompilowac tamte moduly ?

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *quosek wrote:*   

> binarne stery mialem po raz ostatni jakies 1,5 roku temu - nie udalo mi sie ich przewalczyc to lecialem na otwartych, ale bez akceleracji 3D (mozesz podac co moglo zostac ? bo po takim czasie za bardzo nie jestem w stanie wytropic smieci)

 

Nie pamietam o co chodzilo dokladnie. Nie moglem zrobic eselecta z ati na x11 bo wypluwal jakies bledy. Jesli u Ciebie to przechodzi to chyba ok pod tym wzgledem.

 *quosek wrote:*   

> co do errorow - uwazasz, ze nalezaloby dokompilowac tamte moduly ?

 

Zapodaj xorg.conf

----------

## quosek

eselect dziala mi poprawnie

aktualny xorg.conf ponizej. ale to nie jest "prawidlowy" xorg, na ktorym system probowal wstac - to jest wersja na ktorej udalo mi sie odpalic system 1,5 roku temu i do tej pory dziala, ale bez prawidlowej akceleracji:

```

 $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

            SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

            EndSubSection

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver "radeon"

        #Driver "fglrx"

        # this may solve some issues

        Option      "BusType" "PCI"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option          "ColorTiling"   "on"

        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

        Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

        Option "no_accel" "no"

        Option "no_dri" "no"

        Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "no"

        Option "backingstore" "true"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "ForceMonitors" "notv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

przy czym dla takiej konfiguracji:

```

$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0    

display: :0  screen: 0   

direct rendering: Yes    

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:        

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,      

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer        

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,    

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,      

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                                                         

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.                                 

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL       

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2                                         

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample,              

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,                         

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,                      

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,                       

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,                     

    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,                   

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,                        

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,    

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,                             

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,               

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,      

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,    

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,                

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,            

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,                            

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,   

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,              

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,                       

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,               

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,                     

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,     

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,                   

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

czyli teoretycznie 3D jest, ale .........

glxgears -info daje 

```

5422 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1084.301 FPS

5472 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1094.293 FPS

5474 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1094.777 FPS

```

czyli jakby nie bylo .........

----------

## sebas86

 *quosek wrote:*   

> glxgears -info daje 
> 
> ```
> 
> 5422 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1084.301 FPS
> ...

 

Jak dla mnie wygląda to dobrze. Lepiej odpal jakąś gierę - Nexuiz dobrze nadaje się na solidny benchmark.

----------

## quosek

zaraz testne - ale z tego co czytalem powinno byc sporo wiecej fpsow .......

intryguje mnie fragment configa:

```

# this may solve some issues

        Option      "BusType" "PCI" 

```

bo bez tej linii (czy z AGP) Xy wisza niewlaczajac sie ......

----------

## Lord_Raven

Część z ustawionych przez ciebie opcji w sekcji device nie jest obslugiwana przez sterownik radeon. Zajrzyj do 'man radeon'. Przedewszystkim ustaw:

"AccelMethod" "EXA" powinno troche pomóć. Ja na moim X550 wyciagam dwa razy wiecej z glxgears niz ty przy rozdziałce 1680x1050. Moze ci sie przyda moj konfig (dla PCI-E):

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Radeon X550"

  Driver      "radeon"

  Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

  Option  "AccelDFS"      "true"

  Option  "GARTSize"      "64"

  Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

  Option  "RenderAccel"   "true"

  Option  "DMAForXv"      "false"

  Option  "ColorTiling"   "true"

  Option  "PanelSize"     "1680x1050"

EndSection

```

----------

## quosek

Dla configa:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

    Driver "radeon"

    # this may solve some issues

    

    Option      "BusType" "PCI"

    # acceleration

    Option          "AGPMode" "4"

    Option          "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option          "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option          "RenderAccel" "false"

    Option          "ColorTiling"   "true"

    

    #niestabilne

    Option        "DMAForXv"      "false"

    Option        "PanelSize"     "1280x1024"

EndSection 

```

Nexuiz mam < 10 fps ........ i po chwili rzuca "naruszeniem ochrony pamieci"

Najbardziej mnie intrybuje to Option      "BusType" "PCI" - bo jak zakomentuje, lub wstawie AGP (tak jak byc powinno) to system nie podnosi systemu grafiki .....

Ma ktos jakis pomysl ?

ps. system ogolnie jest stabilny - jest na nim na windowsie odpalany regularnie WoW, Gentoo potrafi dzialac dniami bez wylaczenia i nie ma zadnych problemow ......

----------

## Lord_Raven

Option  "AccelMethod"   "EXA" ?

pokaż tez loga po ustawieniu Option      "BusType" "AGP"

----------

## quosek

EXA nic nie dala - nadal 1000 - 1100 fps w glxgears

dla wlaczonego EXA i bustype AGP log jest jak w pliku:

http://www.freewebs.com/quosek/Xorg.0.log

i zeby bylo dziwniejsze - tym razem nie mam obciazenia 100% proca, ale mam czarny ekra

wylaczalem tez agpfastwrite, ale to nic nie daje

----------

## Lord_Raven

dziwna sprawa.

Porownałem twojego konfiga z moim i:

 - w sekcji Module mam jeszcze: Load "GLcore",

 - w sekcji DRI: Group "video"

 - warto by też dodać parametry HorizSync oraz VertRefresh do sekcji Monitor. Parametry te znajdziesz w specyfikacji swojego monitora

----------

## quosek

dolozylem glcore, dolozylem do sekcji dri i nadal nic .........

sync i refresh tez nic nie dal

aktualnie mam:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

            SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

            EndSubSection

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "drm"

        Load "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

        VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

    Driver "radeon"

    # this may solve some issues

    Option      "BusType" "PCI"

    # acceleration

    Option          "AGPMode" "4"

    Option          "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option          "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option          "RenderAccel" "false"

    Option          "ColorTiling"   "true"

    #niestabilne

    Option              "DMAForXv"      "false"

    Option              "PanelSize"     "1280x1024"

    #Option             "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

        Group   "video"

EndSection

```

----------

## Lord_Raven

sprobuj jeszcze wywalic x11-drm, i dodac odpowiednia moduły w jajku.

----------

## quosek

tez testowane ....... efekt identyczny

probowalem tez RenderAccel na true - ale wtedy < 300fps

----------

## znal

Podepnę się pod temat, bo mam podobny problem - brak direct renderingu, grafa też R300 (radek 9600 atlantis).

Wcześniej używałem zamkniętych sterów i było OK, ale z powodu problemu opisanego tu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-730397.html musiałem przejść na otwarte, główny problem został niby rozwiązany, ale direct rendering nie działa, podobnie jak glxinfo/glxgears. 

```
koral extensions # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

Próbowałem różnych konfigów X, np. taki jak był w tamtym topicu, z tego topicu, domyślnego, różnych opcji w kernelu dot. drm, przemergowywania pakietów xorga, drm, sterów, mesy, ale nic nie pomogło.

W obecnym stanie winą jest chyba brak plików: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so oraz /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so, które próbują się załadować automatycznie. 

```
koral extensions # ls -l

razem 128

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17820 sty 31 18:39 libdbe.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9556 sty 31 18:39 libdri2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 96364 sty 31 18:39 libextmod.so

```

Oto fragmenty Xorg.0.log, które wydają się to potwierdzać (poza tym nie ma żadnych innych błędów w logach):

```
(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: noGlxExtension

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(...)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Który pakiet i z jakimi flagami dostarcza te pliki? Ew. co można jeszcze zrobić?

Obecnie mam zainstalowane:

```
koral extensions # emerge -pv mesa mesa-progs libdrm x11-drm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20080710  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via -xgi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.3  USE="-debug -doc -motif -nptl -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3  0 kB [1]

```

----------

## quosek

a to nie sa linki tworzace sie przy eselect opengl set ?

----------

## znal

Nie wygląda na to, żeby się jakieś linki tworzyły:

```
koral extensions # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

koral extensions # eselect opengl set 2

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

koral extensions # ls -l

razem 128

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17820 sty 31 18:39 libdbe.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9556 sty 31 18:39 libdri2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 96364 sty 31 18:39 libextmod.so

koral extensions # eselect opengl set 1

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

koral extensions # ls -l

razem 128

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17820 sty 31 18:39 libdbe.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  9556 sty 31 18:39 libdri2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 96364 sty 31 18:39 libextmod.so
```

EDIT:

Mój problem został rozwiązany. Niestety zmian było tak dużo, że nie pamiętam dokładnie, co spowodowało naprawę. Zapewne będzie to coś z listy poniżej:

- update xorg-servera (do 1.5.99.902)

- usunięcie flagi minimal z xorg-servera

- dodanie flagi nptl do mesy i xorg-servera

----------

